# Connection of 5.1 Home Theater with Samsung LCD TV



## garv84 (Oct 10, 2011)

*TV Specs :* Samsung LCD 5 Series - D550 (Brand New)
*5.1 Home theater *: Sony DAV-DZ10/CE12 (Player is 5 years old)
I tried with a EP2-RCA cable that connects the headphone port at the rear of the cable and the red-white cable at the rear of the DVD player audio input. But I am getting only sound from 2 speakers instead of 5 (not even from the subwoofer) when I am trying to play for my ex HDD via USB in TV.

*Can anyone suggest how I can trigger the sound from TV from all the 5.1 speakers of my home theater?*

All helps are appreciated,
Thanks,
Gaurav
gaurav.dutta84@gmail.com


----------

